# Goodbye Acronis.



## kitekrazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Was a fan until now, not alone
https://forum.acronis.com/forum/acr...tandard-perpetual-license-option-been-removed
https://forum.acronis.com/forum/topic/reflecting-post-ati-world
ATI 2020 went beyond disc image and started this security suite stuff. It monitors software. I never could figure out my Live 10,11 would take a long time to start on one system. It was this Acronis mess.
I've always had good luck with Acronis but now they've shunned the home user being a sub.

I may have to consider another program.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for posting !

Have had Acronis Cyber Protect Home Office for some time on (3) Win10/11 Pro Desktops. Recent time extension offer far too good to pass. Sad to see this post, and will check further. 
Quite disappointed with Acronis Disk Partition Director trial, recently. Allowed working right up to action step _ then noted this was not available in Trial ! Cheezy stuff and found excellent alternative as result. 
Paragon Partition Manager - _Business_ had great trial version, functioned well - now top of list for future home studio usage.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 8, 2021)

I was Acronis user since the beginning, but changed to Macrium Reflec.
Macrium deal better with SSDs because of TRIMmed writes and Rapid Delta Restore (RDR).

BTW, I launch Macrium from a bootable pendrive.


----------



## rdd27 (Dec 8, 2021)

I never really got on well with Acronis or Macrium. However, I now use Cloudberry backup, which I've found absolutely brilliant. Not only does it do file-based and bare-metal backups, but you can set it to backup to local drives/NAS or Dropbox/Backblaze B2/Amazon S3 all at the same time.

It's also a one-time fee and not subscription like a lot of software is nowadays:




__





Online Backup Solution for Small Business


CloudBerry Backup is a cross-platform backup software for small business and personal use. Works on multiple OS.




www.msp360.com


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 8, 2021)

Good to see additional experiences. No solid reasons, yet would like to get both Back-up software, and Partition Mgr from same source. As noted earlier, Paragon did very well will Partition needs, yet no experience with Backup performance. 
Will continue to monitor for further posts. .👍🏻


----------



## RobbertZH (Dec 8, 2021)

In the past I used Acronis True Image.
But since two years I have a new computer and the custom PC builder from which I bought it had already installed Macrium Reflect, which I use once a month to make a partition backup of the C drive.


----------



## GuitarGeck (Dec 8, 2021)

I used Acronis True Image primarily for cloning SSDs and doing backups (Windows 10). When Acronis moved to subscription only I stopped using their products. I now use Macrium Reflect, which is a very solid product IMHO (no issues whatsoever). I also use GoodSync for backing up sample libraries quickly.


----------



## rudi (Dec 8, 2021)

I am reaching the end of the road with Acronis True Image. I reverted back to from ver 2021 to 2020 as I didn't want the security / antivirus part of it.

I 've also had a series of runs in which the taskbar shortcut keeps showing "The backup has successfully been completed" for my daily backups, only to find out that it hadn't carried out the backups for several weeks when launching the main app that shows instead "Backup Stopped". Not impressed.

And I've never managed to get the "clean up" option after x number of backups to work properly. It works... but only for a while.

I'll have to look into the programmes mentioned above.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 9, 2021)

Like Pictus already said, Macrium Reflect is the way to go. I've used the free version for my backups for several years without any issue. I had to do maybe 3 or 4 restores during these years and everything went fine and smoothly. You can even restore to dissimilar hardware when changing your computer specs like the CPU, MB or main SSD.

I've never thought about another program because it does everything I need it to.


----------



## GigStage (Dec 10, 2021)

Acronis can do that, too. 
I also used EaseUS products and Macrium Reflect. They worked well.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 10, 2021)

I used Acronis for years until it failed me. Twice. Switched to Macrium Home paid (it’s cheap compared to audio software) and haven’t looked back. Flawless so far. Not as easy to use compared to Acronis before it went crazy, but straightforward. And, most importantly, reliable.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm still shopping around for a backup image solution that easily boots from a USB stick. Didn't have any luck with Easus Todo or Paragon Backup & Recovery 17 so far.



Pictus said:


> I was Acronis user since the beginning, but changed to Macrium Reflec.
> Macrium deal better with SSDs because of TRIMmed writes and Rapid Delta Restore (RDR).
> 
> BTW, I launch Macrium from a bootable pendrive.


I wanted to try the free version, but the download button doesn't seem to work. Is firefox no longer supported by their website or am I doing something wrong?

Ideally I want something that is stable and never needs an update again. Don't need any fancy scheduling features either.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 10, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I'm still shopping around for a backup image solution that easily boots from a USB stick. Didn't have any luck with Easus Todo or Paragon Backup & Recovery 17 so far.
> 
> 
> I wanted to try the free version, but the download button doesn't seem to work. Is firefox no longer supported by their website or am I doing something wrong?
> ...


With the paid version with the scheduled backups it takes mere minutes for daily incremental backups of my 1TB system drive (the differential and/or new backups still take time, of course). It's set it and forget it.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 10, 2021)

I found an offsite download for macrium reflect free on the website of a computer magazine and I'll try that out. They have it ranked as #1 under backup software, so that's promising.



vitocorleone123 said:


> With the paid version with the scheduled backups it takes mere minutes for daily incremental backups of my 1TB system drive (the differential and/or new backups still take time, of course). It's set it and forget it.



Nice!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 10, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I found an offsite download for macrium reflect free on the website of a computer magazine and I'll try that out. They have it ranked as #1 under backup software, so that's promising.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


Just be careful with the times you choose if you use a schedule, since it'll likely cause crackling audio if you're working with as low of buffers as possible or are close to max CPU.

I came across Macrium when finding what many IT professionals and network admins choose to use.


----------

